# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  شهادة عدم المحكومية

## الوسادة

*إصدار شهادة عدم محكومية

تعتبر "شهادة عدم محكومية" من الوثائق الحساسة التي تبين أن حاملها لم يرتكب أية جنح أو جرائم مخلة بالشرف والأخلاق العامة وتشير الأرقام الحالية بأن الطلب عليها بازدياد مستمر فهناك العديد من الجهات الحكومية والخاصة المحلية أو الأجنبية التي أصبحت تعتمد اعتماداً متزايداً على هذه الشهادة كمتطلب أساسي لغايات التوظيف أو الحصول على رخصة قيادة عمومية أو الحصول على تأشيرة سفر أو الدراسة أوغيرها من الحالات المتعددة مما أدى إلى ضغط متزايد على المحاكم حيث تدل الأرقام إلى أن عمّان لوحدها تصدر ما لا يقل عن 500 شهادة في اليوم الواحد. بتطبيق نظام الخدمة الإلكتروني من المتوقع الإحساس بشكل مباشر بالتغيّرات من ناحية الوقت والتكلفة والجودة


*

----------


## &روان&

اها هي كتير مهمة حتى لما قدمت للجامعة طلبوها بس للاسف ما طلع عليه شي هههههههه

يسلمو على المعلومات

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل هالشهاد تنطلب بكثير من الامور ......



مشكورة الوسادة على التوضيح

----------

